# Guayaquil segùn el foro Peruano!!!!



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Necesitamos hacer una super autopista de Lima a Guayaquil, es lo que digo yo.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Gracias amigos peruanos por acoger threads de ciuades ecuatorianas en su seccion. El mismo agradecimiento para los colombianos que tambien nos han ofrecido espacio en su foro. Para eso estamos los hermanos, para darnos la mano 

Filter, el banner te quedo muy chevere y Vane las fotos que elegiste estan perfectas. :cheers:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Visa de residencia para JuanPaulo, esta es tu casa.!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

JuanPaulo said:


> Filter, el banner te quedo muy chevere y Vane las fotos que elegiste estan perfectas. :cheers:


De nada kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que mostra la idea de acoger a lo ecuatorianos, solo faltaria Bolivia.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que mostra la idea de acoger a lo ecuatorianos, solo faltaria Bolivia.



Sipirilin!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que mostra la idea de acoger a lo ecuatorianos, solo faltaria Bolivia.


Claro! Lucianita ya de por si es bienvenida cuando quiera postear aqui! Hablo con ella, asi que le dire que venga mas seguido! Ahora tambien ha llegado otro forista de La Paz.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

JT, està mostro tu avatar de garfield... Juanpa gracias por tus comentarios. 
Bajopontino la verdad que al centro de Lima le falta un poco de empuje.

Es cierto que es el foro peruano, pero saben que??? he tratado de darle algo de interès arquitectònico, ante tantas discusiones sin sentido, estabamos perdiendo la perspectiva del foro y nos estabamos aburriendo. Tambièn lo hice por Juan que a pesar de estar banneado estoy segura q sigue revisando el foro.

JBlock ¡¡¡excelente comentario defendiendo nuestra potestad para postear fotos de otros paises!!!

Andrès respeto tu opiniòn y creo que tienes toda la razòn, debemos seguir haciendo threads sobre Perù. Hagàmoslo pues!!!!!!.

Y por ùltimo Enrique Daniel, nunca olvido que fuiste el primero que me diste la bienvenida al foro y de la mejor manera. Gracias


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Silverhawk said:


> Muy interesante ciudad la verdad, se ve en gran dinamismo comercial y cultural..... me gustaron mas las fotos nocturnas
> 
> Es Guayaquil la ciudad mas extensa del Ecuador? en mancha urbana me refiero al tamaño de la ciudad


Guayaquil es la segunda ciudad del ecuador, pero porque Quito es la capital, Si, el dinamismo laboral, el movimiento bancario son propios del mayor puerto del paìs. Por lo que entenderàs todo se mueve aquì. Bancos, importaciones, exportaciones, etc.

Guayaquil es ademàs la ciudad mas poblada del Ecuador. 

Y sabes que??? cada vez hay mas peruanos invirtiendo aquì... ojalà hagamos una gran comunidad pronto.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Vaya q ta lindo Guayaquil.. una ciudad hermosísima... mas encima tiene al edificio La Previsora, uno de mis favoritos..

A propósito, aqui en Chile hay un dicho que se usa cuando una persona te molesta mucho.. es.. "Anda a freír monos a Guayaquil" no se pq se usará.. xDDD


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jajajajajajajajaja.

Bueno segùn tengo entendido y cuenta la historia, un virrey español de la època colonial coleccionaba especies animales extrañas y hermozas, se enterò de que en Guayaquil existìa gran variedad de monos (aùn es asì) por lo que envìo una embarcaciòn a Guayaquil para que le transportaran a dos de los mas hermozas especies de este tipo. Al llegar tuvieron gran trabajo porque existe una de las diversidades mas grandes del mundo si no me equivoco la mayor de amèrica. Al final se decidieron por dos razas muy raras, una totalmente negra con los ojos rojos y la otra de color clara pero con un collar negro en el cuello.

Desde entonces, quedò el mote de que Guayaquil està lleno de monos= guayaquileños = monos = cualquiera de las expresiones alusivas e incluso dentro del ecuador los guayacos son monos y de paso ellos estàn muy orgullosos de serlo. Creo que ya les habìa dicho que si conocen a un guayaco y le dicen "eres mono"? les dirà de seguro ASI ES!!!!


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> jajajajajajajajaja.
> 
> Bueno segùn tengo entendido y cuenta la historia, un virrey español de la època colonial coleccionaba especies animales extrañas y hermozas, se enterò de que en Guayaquil existìa gran variedad de monos (aùn es asì) por lo que envìo una embarcaciòn a Guayaquil para que le transportaran a dos de los mas hermozas especies de este tipo. Al llegar tuvieron gran trabajo porque existe una de las diversidades mas grandes del mundo si no me equivoco la mayor de amèrica. Al final se decidieron por dos razas muy raras, una totalmente negra con los ojos rojos y la otra de color clara pero con un collar negro en el cuello.
> 
> Desde entonces, quedò el mote de que Guayaquil està lleno de monos= guayaquileños = monos = cualquiera de las expresiones alusivas e incluso dentro del ecuador los guayacos son monos y de paso ellos estàn muy orgullosos de serlo. Creo que ya les habìa dicho que si conocen a un guayaco y le dicen "eres mono"? les dirà de seguro ASI ES!!!!


Jajaja interesante la historia, ahora comprendo mas el dicho xDD


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Necesitamos hacer una super autopista de Lima a Guayaquil, es lo que digo yo.


Va ver una Autopista de la ciudad de Piura a Guayaquil eso muy pronto se ca a concretar.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Por algo hay que empezar, no? :cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me alegro que hayas leido la respuesta a tu duda jajajajaja

saludos


----------

